# Puppy teeth?



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi everybody!

My doggie is 7 1/2 months old and is still losing baby teeth. Is this normal?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

how many baby teeth left?


----------



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

YOu know I am not sure. lol I was playing with her last night and noticed she was missing a tooth (bottom row..right smack in the middle). Not sure how to tell the difference. ) But she is still chewing a lot!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

well, its possible that she lost an adult tooth if she hit it. like sprite chipped her top front tooth--and the other front tooth is dead.







you'd have to ask a vet. if its a baby tooth--im sure thats fine. but if she has no discomfort, i wouldnt totally worry.







sorry if i couldnt help.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

One of the vets I went to told me that if I wanted to check to see if there were any baby teeth left, and I could tell, that I could stop into the vets office and pretty much anyone that worked there could check by just looking at them. I personally noticed that the baby teeth are smaller and very sharp. Adult teeth are bigger and not as sharp.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I had to think about that one. I know I had some of Tiki's puppy teeth removed when he was neutered at about 6 months.

Check out this site for more infor: Retained puppy teeth - bhejei.com

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is about 6 1/2 months old. When she got spayed on July 30 I had the vet check to see if she had any baby teeth left and if so to pull them. The vet said that she did not have any baby teeth left.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Casper is almost 8 months old and about two weeks ago I fed him a bite of the sandwich I was eating and a baby tooth fell out. I think it was his last.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy is 7 months old and he's still losing baby teeth. I gave him some harder toys and that seems to be what is getting out those stubborn teeth. I think he'll probably have to have his top and lower canines removed because those are not budging.. not amount of tug of war seems to make those little teeth want to move an inch. I was really hoping we'd be able to avoid having to do that, but oh well.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I read on a couple websites that dogs lose their teeth between the ages of 5 months old and 8 months old. So my guess is that Kissyfur's dog should be towards the end of teething.


----------

